# Sold the Leon... got a Honda Integra DC5 Type R!



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, after getting an offer that was too good to turn down for my Leon I decided to let it go. I have asked on here before what I should get should I ever sell the Leon and I have always fancied an Integra. I've viewed every one for sale near to me for the past few months (my friends/family are sick of me and said I woudl never buy one!)

But, I finally decided to bite the bullet and go ahead and get one! This is the cleanest one I could find. For a 10 year old car it is literally immaculate! Anyone who has seen the car in the flesh can vouch for this it is unbelievable. I took a few quick snaps I thought I'd share.

Totally different animal compared to the Leon and I'm over the moon with it.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

VTEC Yo!!!!!




Looks nice!

:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i loved your leon but that is a weapon! very nice indeed.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I liked your leon a lot but the DC5 is a proper drivers car, the handling is outstanding!


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Bellissimo! Great choice of car! :thumb:
That's a nice colour too - and I always think the Type R's suit it really well. 
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Stunning and it really does look a very very clean example.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great choice of a car!


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Now that is a cracking motor:driver: Still miss my old Accord.


----------



## PeteO (Aug 22, 2010)

Stunning car and top colour!!! :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Always turns heads - I love 'em. :thumb:

Out of interest (and being nosey), did you have any intentions on selling-up with the Leon, or did this just kinda 'happen' ?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

The Leon was stunning but that DC5 looks awesome. Looks wise they are very different so I love both of them.

Must say though the DC5 Type-R is one of my favourite Jap cars ever!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

How does this compare to the DC2...

Not wanting to thread hi-jack, but I just seen how cheap the DC2's are on ebay....are they pretty good handling as well?!?!?!

Could be the next cueball toy..... :driver:

:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Very nice! :thumb:

Time to change your avatar! 

Alan W


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

love the DC5's! great choice of car fair play!


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> Always turns heads - I love 'em. :thumb:
> 
> Out of interest (and being nosey), did you have any intentions on selling-up with the Leon, or did this just kinda 'happen' ?


I had the Leon advertised on Gumtree for about a week or so... it was quite well known and I had a few people make enquires. First person that came and viewed it bought it then and there. To be honest, the car was flawless, literally and IMO looked really well. My previous Ibiza was the same, one wee mark on the front bumper and that was it, a friend of a friend made me an offer (which was around £1k more than market value) and the car wasn't even for sale, but of course I accepted! My 2007 Grande Punto before that was advertised for 24 hours and was viewed and bought the next day! I follow my dads motto of "The day you buy is the day you sell" so I try to wait for a real minter to come up, that way when I come to sell I know I have one of the best about and any serious buyer would be mad to turn it down.



The Cueball said:


> How does this compare to the DC2...
> 
> Not wanting to thread hi-jack, but I just seen how cheap the DC2's are on ebay....are they pretty good handling as well?!?!?!
> 
> ...


They are very very good also. More raw, they would be the ideal toy but as a daily they would be tough going the DC5 is easier to live with day to day.

Thanks everyone for the comments, really appreciate them.


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mad car! Love the White with red Recaros.:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

looks amazing, yo! :argie:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

VERY, VERY nice car!

Not to mention it looks like it's been owned by a DW member! :doublesho


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Can't believe these are 10 years old now. 

How many miles she done?


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice one mate, that looks mega clean.

Addicted to Vtec yet??


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very cool choice of car - a big :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice, another convert the Honda R clan  Love them in white. 

Don't forget to check your oil once a week and keep it topped up when needed.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Cool looking Rice Burner mate, very tidy example :thumb:


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

alex163 said:


> Can't believe these are 10 years old now.
> 
> How many miles she done?


Taking into account the KM done in Japan and then the conversion to Miles, it's about 60,000.



RD55 DUN said:


> Nice one mate, that looks mega clean.
> 
> Addicted to Vtec yet??


Just a bit haha! It really is fun! I didn't think I would be considering how disappointed I was with the FN2 Type-R (lovely car but no real vtec 'kick')


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Never been in an FN2 Type R on Vtec

Its the crossover noise and the kick that is addictive, then you watch the fuel tank empty.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol, it's true, VTEC = first name terms with your local Shell petrol station....


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Whats the spec on it?

Any modifications?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Great buy mate, very jealous actually! 

Uber clean aswell. I think I can guess who owned it before! :lol:


----------



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

RD55 DUN said:


> Never been in an FN2 Type R on Vtec
> 
> Its the crossover noise and the kick that is addictive, then you watch the fuel tank empty.


I went from a Leon to a FN2R and aint regretting it one bit.

It was a toss up between a late model (facelift) DC5 and a FN2, however went for the FN2 for various reasons; 
more modern inside, 
bit easier to live with - DC5 was a fair bit rougher.
cheaper insurance - lowest i was quoted 1200, Fn2 came in at 595

The main factor for me above all those was the fact that for a 2004-early 2005 DC5 facelift with 40,50k on the clock, I was going to be left with not much change out of 13grand. Fair bit of cash for what is a 6 year old car.

I do still like them and would possibly pick one up a few year down the line as a toy though.


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Probably the best Honda out there, always wanted one.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice purchase chap! You wouldn't have thought it was a 10 year old car - loks factory fresh :thumb:


----------

